# Pixmania Delivery Problems: "does not live at address given"



## spuddy01 (22 Mar 2012)

Before I go off on a rant about the above mentioned Pixmania, What I would like is some advice if anybody can help that would be great.

I ordered a Camera & T.V from Pixmania on the 3rd of March.

The camera was due in stock two days after the order went through the t.v was in stock. I received a shipping confirmation for the t.v on the 6th march with a tracking number. The next day the 7th I received a shipping confirmation for the camera.

Two days later the 9th I received an email that parcel was back at Pixmania with the message "_*does not live at the address given*_" and a  link to update my address on site so the parcel can be resent.

I go on the site my address is the same can't see a problem!

I then receive a call from courier in Dublin on the 9th parcel will be deliverd on Monday 12th .. (thinks to self whats going on  .)

Monday comes waiting for the courier all day at around 3 o clock I ring to see whats happening & ask what is being delivered told it's a 3kg box (definately no t.v in that) the courier arrives @ 5.30 I receive the camera sign for it but nothing else.

I then fire of an email to customer support, they  respond they are looking into it, emails back and forth.

I receive another email on the 16th stating that the parcel was returned to them as "_*does not live at the address given*_".

Now I have been in touch with they're customer support since the 13th of March and 17 emails later get a reply today @ 5.35 your'e order has been completed and delivered on the 12th of march & signed for by you thank you very much for you're custom  .

I still dont have the T.V the money is gone out of my account I don't really know what to do from here!!


----------



## niceoneted (23 Mar 2012)

I had to re read your post a few times, as it's difficult to follow in places. Can you try to punctuate it a little and maybe detail it more chronologically. 

In any event I would get back to them. Find out exact date and time of delivery. Exact address that the TV was delivered to and also ask for a copy of the signature and name of person on the receiving docket. You can then compare your signature with the one they have. 

Is there any chance a neighbour may have taken it in for you and you just haven't seen them in a few days.


----------



## spuddy01 (23 Mar 2012)

Hi niceoneted
I have re-edited the post hope it makes more sense now, I was as the title states Furious at time of writing .

As for a neighbour picking it up there was only one delivery and I signed for that myself so I'm really none the wiser concerning whats going on.

Customer support are convinced that the T.V was deliverd with the camera on the 12th, even though on the 16th I receive an email saying parcel returned as no one living at the address supplied!

I wont let this go that's for sure niceoneted.


----------



## STEINER (23 Mar 2012)

I had a bad customer service experience with Pixmania last summer.  An item I ordered got lost en route, I elected for a replacement to be sent to me.  None came, Pixmania maintained the item was out of stock but the item was in stock on their website.  I waited a few months as the product was ordered at a good price but eventually gave up and took a refund.

I will never buy from Pixmania again.  Amazon has proved a worthy alternative.


----------



## Tired Paul (23 Mar 2012)

Same suituation happened to me a few months ago with _*Pixmania*_. 

I followed the tracking details and waited for the delivery. I think it was _*DHL*_. I checked the site after a few hours and saw that the package had been delivered and signed for. I rang the courier, they forwarded a copy of the signature it was not mine, it was my neighbours 3 doors down. Their son signed for it (he's 19), placed the camera in his room, went out and forgot to tell anyone. I had to wait until the next day to collect the camera. 

But as far as Pixmanina and DHL were concerend they're contract was complete. 

_*Ask for a copy of the signature.*_


----------



## MrMan (24 Mar 2012)

Pursue them for a refund and then walk into a shop, buy a tv, and walk away with it.


----------



## ajapale (24 Mar 2012)

spuddy01 said:


> Before I go off on a rant.



Please dont rant on AAM. Ive expanded your title somewhat to more fully describe your problem.

aj
moderator


----------



## PetrolHead (29 Mar 2012)

Pixmania have been discussed on here before and have responded through this forum. I presume they run some sort of social mention program. The user that responded was . Maybe if you PM this user you'll get some resolution.


----------



## PixmaniaUK (29 Mar 2012)

*Pixmania Problems: "does not live at address given"*

Hello, 

I am sorry for the problem you have had with the delivery of your television and that it has not yet been resolved. We try to ensure that our couriers deliver to our clients within the promised timeframe. If the tracking of the parcel is showing as delivered we will need to open a transport inquiry.

  I invite you to contact me on rachel@pixmania.com with your order details; so that I may advise you on how we can resolve this and ensure your television is sent out or that you are refund as soon as possible.

Best Regards
Rachel
Pixmania Mediator


----------



## spuddy01 (10 Apr 2012)

Hi Rachel,
Thanks for replying. I have sent on the requested info.
Also thanks to everyone else who replied with info & suggestions.


----------



## PixmaniaUK (11 Apr 2012)

Hello, 

  Thank you for contacting us directly so that we could assist you with your inquiry.
  My colleague called you yesterday to speak to you regarding the problem with late delivery.
An email has been sent to our transport department and as soon as we have more information we will contact you.

Best Regards
Rachel
rachel@pixmania.com 
Pixmania Mediator


----------

